# Can anyone tell me what specific cichlid is this?



## Prateek (May 8, 2020)

Hi. I have cichlids for more than a year. I have always wanted to know what cichlids I have as I got it from a friend. Can anyone please tell me what cichlid is this? Also if possible male or female?

Thanks


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

heh there.... maybe a couple of more pictures. It could be male or female. A male that is feeling sub or less dominate can turn off color and in most cases without more of the same species with this one it could be hard to tell males from females based on just a picture.

as for species, it could be anything. try and get a couple more picture to help and i will see what my best guess will be...

good luck


----------



## Prateek (May 8, 2020)

Hi, 

Thanks for your reply! I think it's a male coz it is the most dominant one in the tank. Always chasing other fish and fighting, hence the wounds on the mouth. It turns pitch black. It is hard to get the best picture as my room lights are yellow and that affects the pictures too. But please take a look at more pictures.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

okay.. did some searches on google with your picture and some knowledge,, what i think this might be is a female version.. one can never be 100% sure with femaile and cross breeding and so forth. try googling some more on that fish and put female for the search term. For sure this is a Malawi based cichlid in my opinion.

Sciaenochromis fryeri female

https://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/This_is_a_Sciaenochromis_fryeri_female_aka_elec_blue.html

Hope this helps


----------



## Prateek (May 8, 2020)

Thanks a lot!!


----------

